# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  گزارش گیری در #C با کریستال ریپورت

## maryam_f

سلام
کسی میدونه در Crystal Report تو C#‎.Netچه جوری میشه گفت اگه یه ستون خاص دیتا نداشت اسمش رو هم نشون نده؟
ممنون میشم اگه کمکم کنین.

----------


## once4ever

اسم ستونها رو به عنوان پارامتر اضافه کن و چک کن اگه خالی هست او پارامتر هم خالی کن

----------


## maryam_f

میشه بگین دقیقا باید چیکار کنم؟ چه کدی باید بنویسم و کجا؟ بازم ممنون

----------


## once4ever

شما کار با پارامترها رو تو کریستال ریپورت بلدید؟

----------


## maryam_f

> شما کار با پارامترها رو تو کریستال ریپورت بلدید؟


نه؛ ممکنه کمکم کنین؟ چیکار باید بکنم؟ ممنون میشم.
این ستون در یک DataTable از DataSetی هست که در قسمت DataBase Fields وجود داره و گاهی ممکنه کل ستون خالی باشه به همین دلیل می خوام در اینصورت اسم ستون رو هم نشون ندم.

----------


## saber4166

شما میتونید بنده رو در رابطه با ارتباط با کریستال بدون استفاده ویزارد و فقط با کد نوسی این کار رو بکنم

----------


## محبوب دل من

سلام 
من هم توي اين موضوع مشکل دارم
 :ناراحت:  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## seniamail

سلام
من با کد نویسی میتونم کوئری خاصی رو به کریستال ریپورت ارسال کنم ولی نمی دونم چطور میشه فیلد های اون کوئری خاص رو به فیلدهای گزارش مورد نظر ارتباط داد؟؟؟؟!!!!
اگه میشه راهنماییم کنید

----------


## hasan_esfahan

در رابطه با سوال :

کسی میدونه در Crystal Report تو C#‎.Netچه جوری میشه گفت اگه یه ستون خاص دیتا نداشت اسمش رو هم نشون نده؟


ابتدا در پنجره field explorer در قسمت frmoul filds راست کلیک کنید سپس new  و نامی برای فرمول خود انتخاب کنید سپس use editor  کلیک کنید و کد زیر را درج کنید

stringvar ch1="";
if {tb1.field1} like "*" then
ch1:="نام مورد نظر";


که tb1 نام جدول است و فیلد 1  نام فیلد مورد نظر و در اخر فرمول را به جای فیلد ستون قرار بده 

موفق باشید

----------

